# Great deal on Atomic Split Package



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To be honest it's not that great of a system. The board itself rides fine, but the split system is clunky at best and you can lose parts in the snow. Atomic did not seek out input from experienced splitters and it shows. In other words, I would save your money on this one.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the insight, kill. I have had Atomic boards over the years that have stood the test of time, but research and consulting when entering a new (esp niche) market. No wonder it is half price...


----------

